# Shooter's school/instructor's course in Wisconsin 4/13 - 4/15



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

*BERNIE'S SCHOOL OF ADVANCED ARCHERY IS COMING TO J's ARCHERY, Antigo, WI. (40 miles Northeast of Wausau)April 13-15, 2012.* Bernie has worked with such personalities as Ted Nugent, Myles Keller and Byron Ferguson, just to mention a few on a variety of issues including target panic and buck fever. This school (formerly the NFAA SHOOTER'S SCHOOL 1996-2003) has graduated over 3,000 shooters with 156 NATIONAL & WORLD TITLES and over 1000 State and Sectional Championships collectively! *The cost is $350 per person.*
This is also a NFAA ADVANCED LEVEL CERTIFICATION COURSE, for those who want to be certified.
The curriculum will include equipment selection, bow balancing, tuning, shooting form (stance, posture, grip, draw length,anchor, aiming, release-- fingers & mechanical, target panic, back tension, follow thru & conclusion), shooting in the wind/rain/up hill down hill, judging yardage, practice regimen, teaching others and many many more!
Shooters will be videoed from 3 different angles including with a laser on your bow that will show what you see thru the peep (see our website www.robinhoodvideos.com). You will be able to take home a video of your form before & after coaching for your practice reference. Shooters will be given discounts on stabilizers, releases, videos , books, training aids etc.
You can reserve a spot by calling *Brian Waldvogel at 715-627-2697 *or you can call me at 614-322-1038 10am-9pm EST if you have questions.
*IT'S GOING TO BE FUN...DON'T MISS IT!!! 
__________________*


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Bump


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

you guys and gals better sign up now............. HES A TOP COACH....ONE OF THE BEST IN THE WORLD................


----------

